# Hilton Head, SC Inshore Charter's



## kpaul58 (May 20, 2017)

I will be in Hilton Head in June and looking to book a charter. Has anyone had experience with the inshore charters in that area?


----------



## skiff23 (May 22, 2017)

I fished with The Fishing Coach last year. He put us on redfish and a few trout on a not so desirable day. He was nice and knowledgeable. Good equipment and I would go with him again .


----------



## SlowMotion (May 23, 2017)

In for information too. I'll be down there the week of June 4th.


----------



## blu catz (Jun 2, 2017)

Jim Clark,stray cat charters from HH.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jun 2, 2017)

Brian Vaughn, Off the Hook Charters.

Been out with him over 30 times.  This dude is the real deal!


----------



## QuackAddict (Jul 13, 2019)

I’m headed to Hilton Head for work next week and found out I have Monday and Tuesday free so I’m looking for a charter. 

Off the Hook is already booked and I will check out these other guys. 

Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jul 17, 2019)

Try Captain Trent Malphrus


----------

